# Business Cards



## IrishDame (Nov 27, 2006)

Do you guys print your own cards? Or do you use a company? What company do you use, or what program if you make your own?  I'm trying to get my first business card started and I don't know who I'm going to get to print them up. Any suggestions?


----------



## AprilRamone (Nov 27, 2006)

I created my business card in Photoshop Elements.  (Can't wait to get a full version though!)  I got my first set printed at Signal Graphics and hated them.  The print quality was terrible.  I'm searching around now for someone else to do them.  I'll post any good results I find...


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 28, 2006)

I designed mine with _Adobe Illustrator_ and printed it from _4by6_. Another popular choice around here is _Overnight Prints_. The links can be found here. _VistaPrint_ should be the cheapest out of all.


----------



## Philip Weir (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm just a lazy & mean son of a "B"  so I do my own in Photoshop and print them myself.....see sample attached.


----------



## neea (Nov 30, 2006)

Vista Print has worked VERY well for me before. With every order I've baught I've got 250 free (free ones have their logo on the back but I dont mind because I've been very happy with their service).
My last order I got magnets made and picked a neat little picture of a guy with a camera. And the 250 free of course.
Their prices are also very reasonable!!!!

For my brothers business I made some in photoshop. I measured the cut lines on the card stock and made the same guide lines (however, somethings off a bit and I wrecked a few pieces). I would suggest making several test prints first.
Transfer the cut lines onto a regular piece of paper so you know if the cards are centered etc.


----------



## smyth (Jan 24, 2007)

Microsoft Publisher, takes like 10 mins for a simple business card. I use a colour laser printer to do mine on the business card paper.


----------



## Arch (Jan 25, 2007)

IMO it depends on how you want to portray your business. If you wack some out from a microsoft application then print them your self, you cannot expect to attract alot of 'high end' work.

I personally wouldnt print my own cards, no matter how i put them together... a business card is the first point of contsct for most clients, and is very important to get right...customers can tell what thier getting from the moment you give them a card...

To put it another way... if it was your wedding, you are worried about the photography.... you want to make sure they are professional enough to get the right shots.... two people give you thier cards... one is professionally printed, the other is done from a home inkjet printer.... which do you choose?

It may be that im just snobby about this because im a graphic designer..... but all i can say is, whenever iv been given a home printed card, no matter what business it is, i tend to throw it in the bin.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 25, 2007)

I design them myself in Photoshop, and upload the file to overnightprints.com.  Thick, glossy, color both sides, and affordable.  I get lot's of positive comments about them.


----------



## smyth (Jan 25, 2007)

Archangel said:


> IMO it depends on how you want to portray your business. If you wack some out from a microsoft application then print them your self, you cannot expect to attract alot of 'high end' work.
> 
> I personally wouldnt print my own cards, no matter how i put them together... a business card is the first point of contsct for most clients, and is very important to get right...customers can tell what thier getting from the moment you give them a card...
> 
> ...


 
I think as long as you have a professional looking logo, Publisher can pump out some respectable looking business cards. Personally I find some of the nicest looking business cards are very simple. White background, neat logo, black text. KISS. (Keep it simple stupid)

On printing method, if i didn't have a colour laser printer, I would never print them myself. I find colour laser has a similar feel to most business cards. Inkjet IMO is a no no, because if they get the slightest bit wet, the ink is going to run.


Archangel said:


> To put it another way... if it was your wedding, you are worried about the photography.... you want to make sure they are professional enough to get the right shots.... two people give you thier cards... one is professionally printed, the other is done from a home inkjet printer.... which do you choose?


 
Well, I'd probably pick the one with the best portfolio, and the best customer references. Just because someone can design a nice business card, and have it professionally printed, does'nt mean they are best suited for the job.


----------



## nomav6 (Jan 25, 2007)

AprilRamone said:


> I created my business card in Photoshop Elements.  (Can't wait to get a full version though!)  I got my first set printed at Signal Graphics and hated them.  The print quality was terrible.  I'm searching around now for someone else to do them.  I'll post any good results I find...



I work for a company that designs and prints business cards, thats one of my main jobs, just a suggestion, stay away from photoshop, business cards in photoshop for the most part turn out really bad, go with a vector based program, anytime you have text the raster based programs like photoshop just look bad after printing, the text gets blurred, if you have a copy of pagemaker, indesign, or illustrator use those.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Jan 25, 2007)

neea said:


> Vista Print has worked VERY well for me before. With every order I've baught I've got 250 free (free ones have their logo on the back but I dont mind because I've been very happy with their service).
> My last order I got magnets made and picked a neat little picture of a guy with a camera. And the 250 free of course.
> Their prices are also very reasonable!!!!
> 
> ...


I am sooooo frustrated with vista.  I made a custom business card design in Illustrator.  I followed every step perfectly but can not get the file uploaded.


----------



## PNA (Jan 25, 2007)

I was in the printing business for many years and designed lots of business cards.....Rule of thumb:

KEEP IT SIMPLE AND UNCLUTERED........

Don't try to put your portfolio on a business card.

2 colors at the most with a clean and distinguishable logo.

State your field of work in your business name: Photography by John, Graphic Designs by Jane, Weddings and Receptions, etc.

If you give yourself a title, don't use "Owner", call yourself what you are: Photographer or Graphics Designer, etc..

Double check your spelling.....misspelling is a turnoff.

Be professional, not egoistical, it will pay off.

I'd be happy to help critique anyone's design.......


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Jan 25, 2007)

ksmattfish said:


> I design them myself in Photoshop, and upload the file to overnightprints.com.  Thick, glossy, color both sides, and affordable.  I get lot's of positive comments about them.


cool thanks, I'm gonna give these guys a try


----------



## Arch (Jan 25, 2007)

smyth said:


> Well, I'd probably pick the one with the best portfolio, and the best customer references. Just because someone can design a nice business card, and have it professionally printed, does'nt mean they are best suited for the job.



yea sure portfolio is the most important part.... i suppose what i was trying to say was, first impressions count for alot... and can make the difference of a customer looking into your business further or not giving you the time of day.

I suppose what software you should use etc is going to differ depending on what your use to.... i dont like any microsoft applications for design... but then a graphic designer isnt likely to use microsoft applications


----------



## mrcoons (Jan 25, 2007)

I use a piece of software called "My Professional Business Cards" to create my cards and print them myself.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 25, 2007)

nomav6 said:


> ...just a suggestion, stay away from photoshop, business cards in photoshop for the most part turn out really bad, go with a vector based program, anytime you have text the raster based programs like photoshop just look bad after printing, the text gets blurred...



It doesn't seem to be a problem for overnightprints.com.  My cards have always been completely designed in PS, with small, fine text, and they look great.


----------



## AprilRamone (Jan 25, 2007)

I am friends with a girl at a print shop so we did a big trade where she printed off a bunch of business cards for me as well as some handbills and posters for a promotion that I'm doing all in exchange for some photography (she is having a new baby soon). She works for a company called Unique Litho and they do all of our printing for the Rocky Mountain Roller Girls as well and they do a great job. Their website is http://www.uniquelitho.com/ 

I believe their normal cost is business cards 4/4 500 quantity: $143
1000: $180
1500: $220

So, there's probably cheaper prices out there, but I liked the quality.

And, I went with a double sided business card. Once side to promote the wedding side of my biz and one to promote the children's side. I love my new card (although if anyone has any critique, I'll take it and possibly use it if I get more printed in the future).
-April


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 26, 2007)

ksmattfish said:


> I design them myself in Photoshop, and upload the file to overnightprints.com.  Thick, glossy, color both sides, and affordable.  I get lot's of positive comments about them.



Ditto! :mrgreen:


----------

